# Campagnolo 10s Compatibility - Veloce/Chorus



## demonrunning07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello!

*Question: Would new 10s Veloce shifters be compatible with older 10s Chorus derailleurs?*

Background: I have a glorious old 10s Chorus groupo on my steel CX bike. Only problem is that the one of the pivot points is broken on the right shifter. It works for now but it's definitely something I'll want to replace eventually.

A replacement shifter body would cost about $70. With new cables and labor, the total cost would probably be $130.

Surfing eBay, I also found a new set of Veloce shifters for $130, including cables! This would give me brand new shifters with updated ergonomics and brand new cables. This would definitely be the best value if the Veloce shifters are in fact compatible with the rest of my Chorus groupo.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Forget eBay.

Here they are $92 wiggle.com | Campagnolo Veloce Power Shift 10 Speed Ergopower Lever Set | Gear Levers And Shifters Road

Now I see "out of stock". Here is $100 Campagnolo Veloce 10 Speed Power-Shift Ergo Levers | TotalCycling.com

You need the "new" design Veloce with the droopy thumb buttons. 

Will work just fine with your older 10-speed bits. Campy did mess with the spring tensions, not the actuation ratios, so possibly a newer Veloce RD is crisper, but the older will work.

I liked my new Veloce group so much I started a thread. Bear in mind that this is Powershift - 1 upshift at a time, 3 downshift. But a definite improvement over the previous iteration.


----------



## demonrunning07 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input, bikerjulio!

My LBS ended up making me an offer I couldn't refuse for a replacement shifter body (just $45). I guess they ordered it for someone else who changed his mind, so the shop had been sitting on the cost. The total cost including a new cable and labor should come to around $85. I've definitely heard that the updated ergonomics for new Campy shifters are close to perfection, but the cost for new Veloce shifters would be close to $200 when you factor in cables/housings and labor.

Plus I've been enjoying the multi-shift with the Chorus shifters


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

demonrunning07 said:


> Thanks for the input, bikerjulio!
> 
> My LBS ended up making me an offer I couldn't refuse for a replacement shifter body (just $45). I guess they ordered it for someone else who changed his mind, so the shop had been sitting on the cost. The total cost including a new cable and labor should come to around $85. I've definitely heard that the updated ergonomics for new Campy shifters are close to perfection, but the cost for new Veloce shifters would be close to $200 when you factor in cables/housings and labor.
> 
> Plus I've been enjoying the multi-shift with the Chorus shifters


OK

Both those links included cables and housing BTW. It's standard when buying new shifters.


----------



## demonrunning07 (Jun 12, 2014)

bikerjulio said:


> OK
> 
> Both those links included cables and housing BTW. It's standard when buying new shifters.


Well, turns out the replacement shifter body from my LBS was broken out of the box. So I get to upgrade to the new Veloce Ergo shifters after all! I found them for $79 from Merlin cycles--with free shipping. I'll miss being able to shift down my entire block with one thumb movement, but I'm sure I'll get over it when my palms are being massaged by the new Vari-Cushion™ hoods! My LBS assured me that it's well worth the sacrifice, especially for a training bike.

Thanks again for your input!


----------

